# Navigationssystem



## Paule (2 August 2010)

Hallo,

was haltet Ihr von diesem Navi?

http://aldi.medion.com/md98090_01/sued/?refPage=aldi-sued-banner


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 August 2010)

Hallo Paule,

man sagt zwar: Man soll keine Computer beim Gemüsehändler kaufen, aber ich glaube, die Kinderkrankheiten bei Medion sind vorbei. 
Ich habe ein paar Bekannte, die keine andere Firma mehr wollen. 
Ich persönlich habe mich auf Navigon eingeschossen. Andere wollen TomTom. Schließlich will man ja nur von A nach B. Mit mehr oder weniger viel Komfort. 

Ich glaube: Für den Preis kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen! Und Aldi verkauft mittlerweile soviele Navis... da sind die kommenden Karten schon garantiert in Arbeit.


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Paule (2 August 2010)

Also ich sitze hier gerade vor einem Aldi Medion PC und bin voll zufrieden na ja, langsam kommt er in die Jahre.

Das die TomTom am besten seinen habe ich halt auch schon gehört.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2010)

Was soll das den mit den Navi, ich dachte du bist Einzelkämpfer 
und richtest dich nur nach Sonne und Sternen.


----------



## Senator42 (2 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was haltet Ihr von diesem Navi?


intressant,
gut: 


TMC und nicht TMCPro welches kosten verursacht
44 Länder, bei meinem schon 4 jahre alten sind die osteuropäischen allerdings recht grob.
Preis
wer nicht weiss wohin die nächste reise (dienstreise) hin geht sind navis mit nur 3 länder das no-go

habe von medion einen PC (jahr 2004); geht immer noch.

schlecht: kann dazu nichts sagen

Tip: wenn es updates gibt - gleich runterladen und einlagern. später gibts die vielleicht nicht mehr.


----------



## Senator42 (2 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> richtest dich nur nach Sonne und Sternen.


Auf diese Weise kam schon *Kolumbus* nicht nach Indien 
Die *Polinesier* richteten sich nach den Wellen und kamen zum Ziel. Der Wasserfilm auf der Straße wäre dafür aber zu gering 

Und ich fahre einfach der *Nase* nach wenns Navi mal wieder abstürzt


----------



## Perfektionist (2 August 2010)

ich hab das weitgehend gleiche Ding vor ca zwei Jahren gekauft. Einziges Manko: Kartenupdates sind (zumindest für meinen Softwarestand) nicht frei erhältlich. Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden. Bin bislang keinem wesentlich besseren Gerät begegnet. Habe allerdings schon deutlich schlechtere Geräte gesehen.


----------



## Jan (2 August 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Auf diese Weise kam schon *Kolumbus* nicht nach Indien
> Die *Polinesier* richteten sich nach den Wellen und kamen zum Ziel. Der Wasserfilm auf der Straße wäre dafür aber zu gering
> 
> Und ich fahre einfach der *Nase* nach wenns Navi mal wieder abstürzt


 

Ich kenne Straßen, da könnte man in den Spurrillen auch fast Problemlos mit einem Kreuzfahrtschiff fahren.


----------



## Senator42 (2 August 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich kenne Straßen, da könnte man in den Spurrillen auch fast Problemlos mit einem Kreuzfahrtschiff fahren.


*ACK*
z.b. die in Halle a.d.S. von der A14 nach BBG, oder die in Cluj-Napoca.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 August 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich kenne Straßen, da könnte man in den Spurrillen auch fast Problemlos mit einem Kreuzfahrtschiff fahren.



Sorry, da war ich vorher unterwegs... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Blockmove (3 August 2010)

Mein Handy hat neulich den Geist aufgegeben.
Hab mir, nachdem die Karten auf meinem Garmin-Navi auch veraltet waren, ein Nokia-Handy mit Navi geholt. Bislang bin ich zufrieden.
Vorallem Kosten die Karten nichts!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Paule (3 August 2010)

So, ich hab das Teil jetzt.
Gerade noch eins ergattert. 

Danke für Eure Empfehlungen.

Wenn ich hier längere Zeit nicht mehr erscheine hat mich das Navi in die Wüste geschickt.


----------



## Ide (3 August 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> z.b. die in Halle a.d.S. von der A14 nach BBG, oder die in Cluj-Napoca.



Cluj-Napocas Straßen sind besonders interessant bei Nacht! Alle sechs oder acht Fahrspuren werden in beide Fahrtrichtungen genutzt. Man sieht ja früh genug wenn der Gegenverkehr kommt


----------



## Senator42 (3 August 2010)

Ide schrieb:


> Cluj-Napocas Straßen sind besonders interessant bei Nacht! Alle sechs oder acht Fahrspuren werden in beide Fahrtrichtungen genutzt. Man sieht ja früh genug wenn der Gegenverkehr kommt


das ging 1992 nicht als ich dort war. eine Gerade definierte die Verbindung von Löchern und war höchstens 10m lang. V-Max: 8km/h bei Tageslicht.
glücklicherweise gabs nicht viel Verkehr.
Das Bier der Brauerei Ursus (dt. Lizenz) war sehr gut. Hatte dort ne importierte gebrauchte Faßreinigungsanlage in Gang gesetzt.
Prost - Stammtisch.


----------

